# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] TCD somme de deux groupe de colonnes

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

J'ai un TCD qui prsente deux sites et dans lesquels j'utilise dj un membre calcul qui est la colonne "Diffrence".

Je voudrais ajouter un troisime groupe qui sera la somme de "SITE1" et "SITE2", avec les 3 colonnes "BUDGET", "YTD" et "Diffrence".
En essayant de rajouter une colonne, il est impossible de le mettre en dehors de SITE1 et SITE2



SITE1 et SITE2 sont contenus dans les enregistrements qui sont lus pour constituer les colonnes du TCD (@site)
Et TYP_0 donne la valeur "BUDGET" ou "YTD", et il est aussi dans les mmes enregistrements.



Avez-vous une ide svp ? Merci

----------

